# Biceps: Cycle II, Week 4



## MilburnCreek (Feb 20, 2013)

2 inches growth since November (14.5 >16.5).  Not bad for an old man.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 20, 2013)

That's great progress brutha..try a little hcl creatine and get pumped even more..good shit


----------



## ProFIT (Feb 21, 2013)

Great work MC:headbang:


----------



## MilburnCreek (Feb 21, 2013)

6 week comparison:


----------



## Aquascutum828 (Feb 21, 2013)

Great job old man!


----------



## Concreteguy (Mar 21, 2013)

MilburnCreek said:


> 6 week comparison:



 That's a huge change. Nice job!

  CG


----------



## srd1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Congrats man thats awsome!


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 26, 2013)

Cycle 2 Week 8 - and another half inch...


----------



## Ironbuilt (Mar 27, 2013)

Dam bro . Ure blowin up great. So how many training days a week are you doing cause recipe forum is slim and and Us getting cut off cold turkey isn't right.. Hint hint..


----------



## MilburnCreek (Mar 27, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> Dam bro . Ure blowin up great. So how many training days a week are you doing cause recipe forum is slim and and Us getting cut off cold turkey isn't right.. Hint hint..



LOL...sorry, bro. Training 5 days a week and a little busy at work...and feeling GREAT about it....but I PROMISE to post some new recipes REAL soon.


----------

